# navionics app? help please



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,
I bought the $10 app for my phone thinking it would be awesome. I haven't used it in the field yet, but I thought I could poke around in the app and see some topos. Wallace wasn't in it. OK, no biggie. Next I found wingfoot. It's there, but all I see when I select it is some pretty much "blocky" images. Nothing like the cool charts with depth lines I have seen posted in others' screenshots. Am I doing something wrong, or did I just pick a lake with little data in the system?
Thanks.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

It typically needs to download the basemap. Wingfoot is a shallow lake but it works. Even tho it's just a shallow bowl. Here's what it should look like


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Look in the bottom left corner and click on the Navionics icon. You probably have "Govt Charts" selected.

Choose "Navionics" for charts.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

sounds good - I will have to play with it after work - I would check it at work on lunch, but I can't get a signal for t-mobile at the steel plant. :-/ Thanks guys. Is anyone able to pull wallace lake? Might be under mill stream run reservation...
Is there an online user's guide for this app?


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

I am doing a webinar on the Navionics app April 16th shoot me a pm if anyone is interested and I will give those that want to attend a link


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Obviously you guys know how - how do I take a screenshot on my phone? I have android 4.1 - and I see an online forum saying vol- and power at same time, but no dice...

I will definitely try to attend the webinar!


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

On my Android its the Top button (top left) and the home button at the same time for screen shots


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I found that description for my phone, too, but still no success. It doesn't have to do with fishing, so I will leave it off the forum for now.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

heron153 said:


> Obviously you guys know how - how do I take a screenshot on my phone? I have android 4.1 - and I see an online forum saying vol- and power at same time, but no dice...
> 
> I will definitely try to attend the webinar!


On my android its hold power and volume down for about 3-4 seconds. You'll know when it takes it.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

KirtH said:


> I am doing a webinar on the Navionics app April 16th shoot me a pm if anyone is interested and I will give those that want to attend a link


Kirt, explain what your webinar will include., and what is the cost?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

heron153 said:


> I found that description for my phone, too, but still no success. It doesn't have to do with fishing, so I will leave it off the forum for now.


heron153, where did you find those instructions for this Nav app?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> On my android its hold power and volume down for about 3-4 seconds. You'll know when it takes it.


^^^ this is correct!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

My galaxy s5 is the home button and the power button. If I hold the power and volume down buttons, it goes to a "reboot" menu.


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

Ruminator said:


> Kirt, explain what your webinar will include., and what is the cost?


Its free, I go over the app live on screen. Demonstrate all the functions and features, ins and outs of the app. Answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a worthwhile time investment. !%

Who are you associated with Kirt?


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

Ruminator said:


> Sounds like a worthwhile time investment. !%
> 
> Who are you associated with Kirt?


Navionics, I dont want to push to hard and get kicked off the forum. So I keep it at answering questions and helping when needed


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Very smart, I appreciate your addition to this thread.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Or perhaps Navionics could become a sponsor for OGF (I'm not a mod nor have any stake in OGF other than wanting to keep it free) ;-)


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am not discussing instructions for the nav app. Just general android method for screenshot in my version of android. I finally got it with power and home together... my model isn't the same as some of the other guys' on here. 



Ruminator said:


> heron153, where did you find those instructions for this Nav app?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

heron153 said:


> I am not discussing instructions for the nav app. Just general android method for screenshot in my version of android. I finally got it with power and home together... my model isn't the same as some of the other guys' on here.


I had to Google the instructionsfor my phone. The book that it came with didn't mention it anywhere.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

even google was wrong on mine. Maybe it changed with the o/s update. Had to try all the different combinations!


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

In the galaxy s series 3 4 or 5. You can enable motions in the settings. Then you just swipe the side of your hand across the screen to take a screen shot.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

PHATE said:


> In the galaxy s series 3 4 or 5. You can enable motions in the settings. Then you just swipe the side of your hand across the screen to take a screen shot.


Ohh! Gonna have to try that.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I recently went to the google play apps store on my Android and navionics is no longer there, I sent kirtl a pm about this but still no response, could someone please look on your phone and see if it's there ? Thanks in advance, JON


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Still there for me. Checked just now.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KirtH said:


> I am doing a webinar on the Navionics app April 16th shoot me a pm if anyone is interested and I will give those that want to attend a link


Where???????????????


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Boating USA is the one you want.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just looked. Its in the play store still. They just updated mine to the next level for one year. Id like navonics for my hand held garmin !!!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry I missed your message


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

just looked for boating usa and it's not there either, had navionics on my old phone which got destroyed and my new phone is the exact same phone. cannot find any record of buying it on google play so i'm not able to just reload it to new phone, after going back and forth with navionics which was of NO help I decided to buy it again but now I cant even find navionics or boating usa in my google play store, any suggestion's? can play store be updated ? thx again for any help JON


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

trapperjon said:


> just looked for boating usa and it's not there either, had navionics on my old phone which got destroyed and my new phone is the exact same phone. cannot find any record of buying it on google play so i'm not able to just reload it to new phone, after going back and forth with navionics which was of NO help I decided to buy it again but now I cant even find navionics or boating usa in my google play store, any suggestion's? can play store be updated ? thx again for any help JON


This sounds like a Google Play issue not a Navionics issue, I just looked on my Android Google Play Store and its right their. Searched Navionics and it pops right up. If you bought a new phone and your subscription to the paid app is current you should be able to load it without paying, I just did it when I got a new phone


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Trapperjon.. If you purchased the app sign into your gmail account you had registered and it will be there... Any purchased apps are stored in your gmail info


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Thx for replies, only thing I can figure is that my old phone was factory reset by my carrier and maybe that erased it from google play,??? Who knows. Looks like i'm screwed, thx again


----------

